
WordsEye – Type words and tech creates a picture - manualwise
https://www.wordseye.com/
======
acc00
You might also like the Scribblenauts series[0].

It's 2D and it doesn't include text-based positioning (or, indeed, any kind of
freetext scene description -- you just 'summon' objects by typing their
attributes+name), but its database of nouns and adjectives is notably vast,
and it also includes a fairly sophisticated trait-based interaction system.

E.g. a 'hungry boy' will always seek food (that is, any object in the scene
which has 'edible' trait). Combine that with the game's physics engine and
recreating the classic 'carrot-on-a-stick' setup is few clicks' work.

To more directly compare the two:

Taking a random featured scene ([https://www.wordseye.com/view-
picture/23507](https://www.wordseye.com/view-picture/23507)), here is my quick
attempt at recreating it in Scribblenauts Remix (Android):
[http://i.imgur.com/vkq3ha8h.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/vkq3ha8h.jpg)

Parts list: bike (x2), colossal white spotty sphere, cherry, immobile beagle,
immobile strawberry, huge red sphere, huge red puddle.

The 'immobile' adjectives are used because the beagle would destroy everything
by happily running around, and the almost-round strawberry would inevitably
fall off the round top of the sphere.

[0] [http://www.scribblenauts.com/](http://www.scribblenauts.com/)

------
rane
I clicked the front page for a while thinking the demo would be editable.

------
makaronin
New epoch in UGC. Imagine how easily movies can be generated from user
scenarios.

~~~
FrenchyJiby
This future is already there !

[https://plotagon.com/](https://plotagon.com/)

~~~
endergen
I've used it, it rocks!

------
zamchick
Exciting to see the response to this post! People who would like to get access
can use this link:

[https://static.wordseye.com/html/signup.html](https://static.wordseye.com/html/signup.html)

You will then be sent a personal e-mail invitation link as we work through the
queue.

~~~
finnn
The link in the email is giving me 502 Bad Gateway

~~~
zamchick
Hi Finnn,

Please try this link again:

[https://static.wordseye.com/html/signup](https://static.wordseye.com/html/signup)

You will then be sent an invite as we go through the queue.

There's been a lot of volume coming in today so we've made some changes to
accommodate that.

Please let me know if you have any more issues.

~~~
finnn
Yes, i did that, it sent me an email with a link to

[http://www.wordseye.com/signup?action=confirm&auth_key=[reda...](http://www.wordseye.com/signup?action=confirm&auth_key=\[redacted\]&email=\[my)
email]

which displays an error page that says 502 Bad Gateway

EDIT: Tried again without a + in the email and it worked fine.

~~~
zamchick
Ah, great! Glad it worked. We'll look at the issue with "+" signs. Thanks for
reporting it!

------
bshimmin
Impressive, though the results aren't quite as good as
[http://jimllpaintit.tumblr.com/](http://jimllpaintit.tumblr.com/)

------
huhtenberg
Only 2/3 of the "peacock" image is visible when viewing site on reasonably
modern laptop, so "the ground is shiny" part makes no sense.

------
zamchick
There's been a lot of volume coming in today so we've made some changes to
accommodate that.

Please click on this link:

[https://static.wordseye.com/html/signup](https://static.wordseye.com/html/signup)
You will then be sent an invite as we go through the queue.

Look forward to seeing what you conjure up in the WordsEye Gallery!

------
smlacy
Wow, this is so ugly. It's eye-burningly ugly.

It fails at even the simplest request "The man is sitting in the chair" and
oh, did I say how ugly it was?

------
jevgeni
Why do I need to sign up for this? No, thank you.

------
s9ix
You can use PH_Nov2015 as an access code

------
makaronin
Access code: fb-arts-nov15

~~~
IgorPartola
Doesn't work.

~~~
stringyham
Works for me

~~~
IgorPartola
Huh. Now it works for me too. Odd.

------
finnn
"Please provide your full real name."

Why could you _possibly_ need that?

